# Teich entschlammen, aber wie?



## Evil06 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Habe einen alten Feuerlöschteich gepachtet, ca 400 qm. Tiefe ca 2m. von diesen 2 m sind aber mindestens 40 cm eine schlammschicht am boden. Nun möchte ich den Teich gerne mit Forellen besetzen. Ich denke daß es gesünder wäre diese Schlamm schicht zu entfernen, bevor ich die Forellen setze. Der Zulauf bring zu wenig wasser, da er nur wasser von den umliegenden Ackergräber bezieht. D.h. ein ablassen kommt nicht in frage. Welche möglichkeiten gibt es denn den Schlamm loszuwerden. Oder meint ihr daß der Schlamm nicht schädlich ist?
In dem Teich leben bereits Karpfen, karauschen, rotaugen, giebel und vereinzelt aale. Wenn die Forellen drin sind wollte ich einen sauerstoffpilz anschließen, weil ich denke daß sie sonst den Sommer nicht überleben werden, oder?

Gruß


----------



## cola009 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

hallo
wir haben immer abgelassen.  ich denke das alles andere wie einfach so ausbaggern zu viel schlamm aufwirbelt und dir dann deine fische die schon drin sind kaputt gehen.
gruß marc


----------



## igler (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Also bei 400 qm Schaufel und Karre und los geht es, 10 cm Schlammschicht solltest du aber lassen, sonst Pumpe, aber da du den Teich nicht ablassen möchtest ,Tauchanzug und Schaufel geht ja schlecht ,also bleibt doch nur ein Bagger sicherlich kann es sein daß ein Fisch oder ein paar dabei draufgehen aber damit kann man leben.
Die Frage ist ob der Teich überhaupt für Forellen geeignet ist denn wenn da so wennig Wasserzulauf ist,im Sommer wird das Wasser sehr warm , ok man kann belüften durch das brechen der Wasseroberfläche kann man die Temp. minimal senken ,aber ich weiß es nicht mußt selbst wißen ob das geht oder nicht.Aber um 10 oder 20 Forellen in einem Teich zu haben lohnt doch der ganze Aufwand überhaupt nicht,ok so sehe ich das,Karpfen in eimem 400qm Teich sind auch nicht unbedingt das Wahre ist nur mal ein Gartenteich.


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

bei geschätzter wassertiefe von 2 m ist das mit der schaufel und der karre so ne sache. hab nochmal in den vertrag geguckt. sind 600 qm *g*. naja aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter und ablassen kann ich den teich wie gesagt nicht, weil ich den nie wieder voll kriege. und es sollen dann doch eher 100 - 200 forellen sein und nicht 10 - 20. Will sie klein kaufen und dann groß und dick machen


----------



## muddyliz (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Bei so viel Schlamm wirst du keine Freude an den Forellen haben:
1) Nehmen die wahrscheinlich den Schlammgeschmack an und schmecken wie :v 
2) Wirst du im Winter Probleme bekommen, weil dir durch Sauerstoffmangel und Faulgase die Forellen eingehen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hi #h 

frag doch mal an ob die Feuerwehr bei einer "Übung" den Teich nicht wieder mit Wasser füllen kann, wenn ja würde ich ihn ablassen. Kannst sie dann ja mal zum Räucherfisch einladen :m .


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Werde die Feuerwehr morgen anrufen, mal gucken was die so sagen. Hat das THW auch solche Gerätschaften?
Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, immer her damit !

Gruss


----------



## esox_105 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hast Du dir überhaupt schon Gedanken gemacht wo Du den Schlamm aus den Teich lässt?


----------



## Leif (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo.

Der Teich ist für Forellen absolut nicht geignet.
Mach dir keine falschen hoffnungen, das sie gut abwachsen werden.
Forellen sind keine Teichtiere.
Wir ziehen sie in Quellgewässern zur vernünftigen Größe.


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

@ esox:
um ehrlich zu sein : nein
hab jemanden an der hand der ein bauunternehmen hat und unter anderem diese Container. das wäre eine möglichkeit. allerdings wüsste ich nicht wo man sowas entsorgt.

@ Leif:

Heisst das sie wachsen in einem Teich gar nicht?
Das sie nicht zu 4 kg forellen heranwachsen ist mir klar, aber bis 1 kg ist doch realistisch oder?


----------



## esox_105 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

@Evil06,
am besten wäre es wenn Du den Teich abfischst und ihn dann doch ablässt. Den Schlamm könnte ein Landwirt mit seinem Güllefass abpumpen und so gleich auf seinen Acker verteilen.

Wenn der Schlamm aus dem Teich raus ist, entweder über einen Beregnungsbrunnen auffüllen, oder mit dem Güllefass Wasser ran fahren.


----------



## homer78 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

du solltest unbedingt wissen bevor du Forellen einsetzt wie hoch die Wassertemperaturen im Sommer werden, dieses ist neben dem Sauerstoffgehalt der am Ablauf nicht unter 5mg/l sinken sollte der absolut wichtigste Faktor. Wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch gehen, gehen dir die Forellen einfach ein da kannst du belüften soviel du willst. Selbst wenn das mit den Forellen nicht klappt ein 600qm Teich mit Karpfen und Co. ist doch auch viel wert.


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*



Evil06 schrieb:


> Heisst das sie wachsen in einem Teich gar nicht?
> Das sie nicht zu 4 kg forellen heranwachsen ist mir klar, aber bis 1 kg ist doch realistisch oder?


die forellen wachsen dort eigendlich sehr gut ab!
bei uns im dorf ist auch ein kleiner (15 mal 15m) großer feuerlöschteich indem seit ca. 5 jahren forellen gemästet werden. vom erstbesatz sind noch welche im teich mit einem gewicht von ca. 5kg!!
also aus meiner sicht ist das auch kein großes problem mit dem schlamm. einfach wie schon gesagt wurde mal mit der feuerwehr reden!


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

@ esox:
Das ist wirklich eine gute idee, wenn der ortsansässige bauer das gebrauchen kann wär das ne klasse lösung.

@ homer:
welche möglichkeiten gibt es denn den sauerstoffgehalt zu messen und wo krieg ich das? wollte im nächsten jahr mal das umweltamt kommen lassen, damit ich erstmal weiss wie gut oder schlecht die wasserqualiät ist. Zulauf kommt wohl zusätzlich wasser von einer Quelle die ein paar kilometer vom teich entfernt ist. wollen jetzt erstmal 10 "probeforellen" setzen und mal gucken ob sie überleben. Zusätzlich kommt ein hecht rein der den Weissfisch bestand regulieren soll. 
Sind Zander genauso empfindlich wie Forellen? Sonst würd ich das mit den Foellen ganz sein lassen und den Teich eher mit Zander und Spieglern besetzen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*



			
				Evil06 schrieb:
			
		

> wollen jetzt erstmal 10 "probeforellen" setzen und mal gucken ob sie überleben. Zusätzlich kommt ein hecht rein der den Weissfisch bestand regulieren soll.




na da wird der Hecht sich aber freuen :q


----------



## grasi (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Umweltamt vor der "Schlammentsorgung" befragen? |uhoh:  Die wollen da auch imer ein Wörtchen mitreden. |bla: In unserer Gemeinde haben wir den Schlamm einfach am Rand abgelegt und breit gemacht. Das Wasser ist abgelaufen, der Schlamm getrocknet und bewachsen. Dauert aber einige Zeit. Zum Umweltamt: Frage es. Wenn nicht, las Sicherheitshalber einige Proben des Schlammes Prüfen. (Schweremtalle usw.) Die sind da oft sehr pingelig.

Bernd


----------



## Evil06 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

ja hab ich jetzt auch gelesen. Also eher Kollege Zander. Hab schon rumtelefoniert, krieg aber weit und breit keinen.
PLZ gebiet 38


----------



## Leif (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo.

Ich finde Forellen sind dafür komplett ungeeignet.
Zander geht so.
Erwarte nicht das, das sie besonders gut abwachsen.
Zudem würde ich dir mal Literatut empfehlen.

Zum Beispiel "Kleinteiche und ihre Bewirtschaftung" oder "Der Teichwirt"


Wo wohnst du denn und was brauchst du an Fischen?
Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen?


----------



## homer78 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Sauerstoff und Co kannst du sehr gut mit einem Analysekoffer messen (z.B. v. Sera kostet 60Euronen). 

Zander sind wirklich kpl. ungeeignet für diesen Teich. Sie bevorzugen kiesigen bis steinigen Untergrund und meiden in freier Wildbahn schlammreiche Abschnitte. Wirklich geeignet sind Karpfen,Schleie,Plötzen,Rotfedern und Moderlieschen +evtl Aal.

Das Buch der Teichwirt kann ich dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, ich habe es selber und schon etliche male gelesen. Es ist sachlich und auch für den Laien verständlich, und nachher ist man wirklich schlauer.


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo,
nur keine Aufregeung wegen 40cm Schlamm!
Hast du eine flächendeckende Sedimentprüfung gemacht?
denn der Schlammpegel in jedem Gewässer ist völlig unterschiedlich.
In der Ecke, an der die Blätter, vom Wind hingetrieben,vermodern ,hast du das 3 fache an schlamm,wie z.B. in der Gwässermitte.Also mit dem schlauchboot und messlatte(Aluschiene mit Zollstock drin) auf den Teich und bei 400 qm ca 12 Punkte messen und den Durchschnitt errechnen.
40cm sind überhaupt kein Problem,im Gegenteil.
wenn das der errechnete Durchschnittswert ist, brauchst du Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen.., das ist völlig normal.
Der Schlamm ist sehr wichtig für ein Kleinstgewässer.
Ich bewirtschafte 11 Teiche und habe mir auch zu viele Schlammsorgen gemacht.
Ich hatte dann einen Gutachter eines Entschlammungsunternehmens hier,deshalb weiss ich darüber bescheid.Ich kann dir gerne die Adresse geben,dann kannst du selber mit dem guten Mann sprechen.
Du spartst dir viel Geld und unnötigen Stress.

Also vergiss das Entschlammen, völlig unnötig.

Forellenbesatz ist abhängig von der Wasserzufuhr,wieviel Liter in der Sekunde einlaufen.
Das kann mann ganz einfach messen.
Zander kannst du von mir bekommen, sobald ich meine Teiche ablasse.
Wenn du eher welche brauchst(ich würde bis zum zeitigen Frühjahr warten), kann ich Dir sagen wo du die bekommen kannst..
Plz 38723 Seesen/Harz
gruß
uwe


----------



## Evil06 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

@ Leif: Vielen Dank habe jetzt meine Fische zu einem guten preis gefunden und zwar in lammspringe hinter bockenem bei der Fischzucht Ohlendorf. Sehr zu empfehlen. Soll keine werbung sein, krieg ja kein geld dafür  N buch wär wirklich nicht schlecht. Haben jetzt 15 stück reingeschmissen. mal gucken ob sich die kollegen wohl fühlen.
Die Zander haben genug Steinpackungen die Am rand bis ca 1 meter tief gehen. Denke mal das sollte genug natürlicher Lebensraum sein. Sollen auch nur 5 sein, die n bissl aufräumen.
Bekomme ich jetzt im März von Kollege Ohlendorf. 

@ homer 
vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde gleich mal das i-net durchforsten.
Alles bis auf die Schleien ist seid jahren drin und hat überlebt

@ uwe
Meinst du den durchschnitt der Schlammtiefe? Kann ich das anhand einer latte sehen wo der schlamm beginnt oder erfühlen und dann runterdrücken bis es nicht mehr geht oder wie meinst du das?
Wäre es nicht besser für die Forellen wenn weniger schlamm drin ist? In den Forellenseen wird doch auch regelmässig abgelassen und entschlammt...
Wie gesagt, viel wasser kommt zur zeit nicht, was im sommer ja fatal wäre. Habe aber ne grosse Tauchpumpe die ordentlich förder. bringt dann quasi der "künstliche Zulauf" nicht genug sauerstoff in den Teich?

@ alle: vielen Dank für die Ratschläge bzw zahlreichen Antworten, hab mittlerweile einiges dazugelernt :m


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo,
wies der Zufall will hast du die Zander genau da bekommen ,
wo ich dir empfohlen hätte.
Stephan ist ein sehr guter Freund von mir.

Gruß
uwe


----------



## murckser (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo, 
versuchs doch mal beim THW mit entschlammen. Ich hab meine Entschlammungsaktion für meinen Weiher in der gleichen Größe für März organisiert. Das THW arbeitet  mit Schlamm- Schmutzwasserpumpen ca. *15.000 l / min*. Der Truppenführer sagt, dass die 50 cm Schlamm kein Problem sind. Frag mich aber bitte nicht was das kostet, muß es Gott sei Dank nicht selbst bezahlen.

Gruss

murckser


----------



## MartinaK (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*



			
				Evil06;1399441@ uwe
Meinst du den durchschnitt der Schlammtiefe? Kann ich das anhand einer latte sehen wo der schlamm beginnt oder erfühlen und dann runterdrücken bis es nicht mehr geht oder wie meinst du das?
[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ja genauso wird er das meinen, das habe ich mit Uwe zusammen auch schon gemacht, damals haben alle gesagt da wär alles voller Schlamm und als wir dann selber draussen waren war der Schlamm in der Mitte lächerliche 15cm tief :m , an den Seiten natürlich etwas mehr.
> Die Entschlammungsgedanken waren verflogen und bis heute ist noch kein Fisch daran gestorben, allerdings ist da auch ein ausreichendes Minimum an Wasser da, dem solltest du auf jeden Fall nachgehen, evtl Freilegung der Zuläufe, sodass mehr kommt??
> Ich weiss ja nicht ob sone Pumpe auf Dauer die beste Lösung ist....
> ...


----------



## hackebeil (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

also wenn du den teich leer pumpen willst ist die feuerwehr sicher dankbar da ne übung am offenen gewässer zu machen. sollte er allerdings zu verschlammt sein ist das thw besser, da diese meisten so genannte schlammpumpen haben, eine einfache feuerwerhkreiselpumpe verträgt dreckiges wasser nicht wirklich. aber was sagt denn die feuerwehr zu den fischen im löschteich?? nicht das es da mal zu probleme kommt wenn die wirklich wasser brauchen und immer fische ansaugen. aber grundsätzlich ist das möglich, müssen nur darauf hingewiesen werden. ...


----------



## Evil06 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

na dann werd ich erstmal diese messungen durchführen und dann evl feuerwehr oder thw anquatschen. allerdings fehlt mir dazu noch ein boot. weiss jemand wo man billig n gebrauchtes boot bekommt? am liebsten holz oder gfk. zulauf werden wir nächstes jahr auch kontrollieren, ob irgendwo was im graben liegt oder verstopft ist.


----------



## Evil06 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo Leute!

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Den Forellen gehts bis jetzt noch gut. Springen gelegentlich sogar ;-)
Den "teichwirt" hab ich mir auch gekauft. Aber das ist ja eher was für Leute die das beruflich machen wollen oder? Hab es heute bekommen und ml überflogen. Und der Stoff ist ganz schön trocken |uhoh:
Naja jetzt brauch ich nur noch n messköfferchen und dann werd ich mal die werte des Teiches preisgeben


----------



## stoppelaudi (5. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo Evil06!

Wir hatte auch ähnlich viel Schlamm in unserm Teich. Haben dann von einem Bekannten die Adresse eines netten Herren bekommen der sich um unser Problem gekümmert hat.
siehe www.teichreinigung.de.tl 

Gruss stoppelaudi


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Moinsen @ all,

wir wollen am Wochenende mal einen Versuch starten und aus unserem Forellenteich ein bissl Schlamm entfernen.

Ein Bekannter ist Landwirt und hat einen großen Bauernhof.
Und zu diesem Bauernhof gehören natürlich auch große Trecker samt Güllefäßern.
Mit so einem Güllefass wollen wir nun versuchen, über die Saugfunktion zwei bis drei Fuhren Schlamm aus dem Teich zu pumpen!
Dazu will ich einen Meter Wasser ablassen, in die Wathose steigen und den Saugschlauch vom Güllefass in den Modder halten...
Die Wasserqualität ist eigentlich hervorragend, nur da wo sich durch Kehrströmung viel Laub absetzen kann, ist eine ganz schön dicke Schlammschicht!
Der Weiher besteht seit mehr als 50 Jahren und ist noch nie entschlammt worden. Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, wird mal langsam Zeit... 
In der Mitte ist kaum Schlamm, aber halt an den eben genannten Ecken schon!
Als ich vor zwei Wochen im Weiher rumgestiefelt bin, um Äste rauszufischen, bin ich auf diese Schlammecken gestoßen.
Und es ist definitiv ekliger Schlammbes, das heißt, es steigen Blasen auf, wenn man darin herum geht.
Deshalb, und weil er eben schon so alt ist, soll der nun weg!
Ach, zur Entsorgung...
Ich habe jede Menge Felder und Wiesen, noch von meinem Opa. Die hat oben genannter Landwirt eh von mir gepachtet und macht dort sein Heu im Sommer.
Da soll der ganze Schlammbes draufgefahren werden. So Güllelike. Ist ja eigentlich bester ausgefaulter Dünger, haben wir uns so gedenkt!


Uh, jede Menge Worte...

Was haltet ihr von meinem Vorhaben???


----------



## D-Info (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo Westerwälder, 
Du hast vielleicht ein Glück!!
Die Gelegenheit, den Schlamm auf umliegende Felder zu verteilen hat leider nicht jeder. Viele Landwirte sind zwar ganz scharf auf diesen anaeroben Faulschlamm aber das Problem ist ja immer, wie man das schwarze Zeuch auf die Felder bekommt. 
Saugfunktion der Güllefässer ist ideal, da die Güllepumpen für eben diese Viskosität ausgelegt sind, die auch der Schlamm hat. 
Denk aber trotzdem an einen Saugkorb (Steine mag auch eine Güllepumpe nicht). 

Ich muss meinen Schlamm neben den Teich Pumpen wo er Trocknen soll. Zum entwässern dienen mir Sperren, die mit Kornsäcken bespannt sind (Sedimente und Feststoffe bleiben draußen, Wasser läuft in den See zurück). 
Da ich jetzt auch mit zwei fetten Teichbelüftern für Sauerstoff sorge, hoffe ich, dass neu anfallende Feststoffe im Wasser (vor Allem Laub) schnell Sedimentiert und keine anaeroben Schichten mehr gebildet werden. 

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben. 
Viele Grüße, 
D-Info


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hi D-Info,

vielen Dank nochmal für deinen Tipp mit dem Saugkorb.
Ich werd mir da was basteln.
Denke mal grad so spontan an ein 70er HT Rohr und das mit Hasendraht bespannt...
Müßte eigentlich funktionieren!
Ich hoffe nur, die Pampe wird sich nicht im Güllewagen festsetzen! Notfalls haben wir da aber noch nen großen Kärcher in der Hinterhand!
Werd auf jeden Fall Bilder machen von der ganzen Aktion und berichten wie's geklappt hat.

Hast du schon lange diese Lüfter im Einsatz?
Ich hab auch schon mal an den Einsatz von so einem Teil nachgedacht. Nicht als Lüfter, sondern um unter Wasser eine bessere Verwirbelung zu schaffen, so dass sich keine Sedimente, egal wie groß, mehr absetzen können, sondern in der Ruhephase des Lüfters mit dem Wasserfluß zum Ablauf transportiert werden... Sorry, ein Politikersatz!!!|supergri

Greez


----------



## Leif (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hi du.

Mach unbedingtFotos.
Habe dieses jahr dasselbe vor.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Sicher, mit dem Titel: Das Schlammmonster greift an!!!
Ich bin mal gespannt...
Wird bestimmt ne Gaudi:q

Greez


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Um sagen zu können, ob der Schlamm schädlich ist oder raus muss, ist zunächst einmal wichtig zu wissen, wie der Schlamm beschaffen ist. Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren eine solche Aktion in unserem Vereinsgewässer. Wir hatten Faulschlamm, der durch Blätter, Pollen und Blühten der umliegenden Pappeln entstanden ist. Bei einem solchen nur teilweiser verrotteten Schlamm lässt sich mit einer Schlammpumpe z.B. gar nichts ausrichten. Wir haben letztendlich den Teich abgelassen und ihn dann ausgebaggert.

Zander kommen in Teichen mit Schlammgrund prima klar. Wenn genug Futterfisch vorhanden ist wachsen sie auch gut ab. Man muss aber ggf. damit leben, dass sie keinen Nachwuchs produzieren, wenn es an Leichmöglichkeiten fehlt. Dem muss man dann halt mit Besatz von einsömmrigen Zandern abhelfen. Bei deiner Teichgröße dürfte dann aber wohl ein Zander pro Jahr reichen. 

Mit Forellen ist es natürlich problematisch. Scheint mir aber doch ein prima Schleiengewässer zu sein und dass ist doch auch schon was – oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

@ Kolja,

meinst du mich???
Woher nimmst du dann deine Annahme, dass mein Gewässer geeignet ist für Schleie und Zander?
Ich habe vom Zulauf her Trinkwasserqualität...
Ne Durchschnittstiefe von 1.90m und ne 1a Qualität meiner Forellen und Saiblinge!
Komme bei deinem Post nicht so ganz mit!|kopfkrat


----------



## Evil06 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Er meint mich!

Also wie gesagt, die Forellen sind bis jetzt im Besten zustand!
Ich warte nur den Sommer ab, wegen dem fehlenden Sauerstoff... dann wird sich zeigen ob ich noch mehr kaufen kann oder abfischen muss.
Übrigens: Wer es noch nicht kennt/benutzt, das Lachforellen Futter bzw. Pellets (6mm) von BioMar (hab ich vom Züchter) lässt die Forellen ziemlich schnell abwachsen, die haben in kurzer Zeit gut gewicht zugelegt. Wolle dann im Winter mal abfischen, bin mal gespannt was die dann auf die Wage bringen.

Zander bekommen wir ende des Monats, und die haben übermengen an Futterfisch
#
LG


----------



## compi-tech (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo,

sorry, das ich diesen alten Thread nochmal aufrufe, aber ich beschäftige mich gerade aktuell mit der Entschlammung. Dabei ist mein Problem, das ich keine Möglichkeit habe die Teiche auszubaggern. Die Teiche selber waren in einem sehr schlechten Zustand als ich sie übernommen habe. Der Zulauf wurde nur aus 2 kleinen Quellen gespeist und diese trockneten auch mal im Sommer aus. In den 35 Jahren ist auch nicht 1 mal entschlammt worden. Daher ist die Schlammschicht fast 1 Meter dick und im Sommer kommt es regelrecht zur Algenblüte.Mittlerweile habe ich schon einen regelmäßigen Zulauf geschaffen aus einem Bach.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings mal gelesen, das es Mittel gibt, die den Schlamm abbauen können. Bio Oxydatoren heißen die wohl. Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit den Mitteln gemacht?
Dazu sei gesagt, das die Teiche jeweils etwa 20 X 10 Meter groß sind und diese Mittel scheinen für kleine Teiche gedacht zu sein.

Danke schonmal 

Tobias


----------



## Evil06 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Von diesem Zeug habe ich auch schon gehört bzw mich beraten lassen. Angeblich soll es den Fischen auch nicht schaden, aber ich bin dennoch misstrauisch. Teuer ist es zudem auch noch. Ich bin zu dem entschluss gekommen : Solange es meinen Fischen gut geht mache ich gar nichts in Sachen Schlammbekämpfung...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

habens deine forellen überlebt


----------



## getchyouzander (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*



compi-tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, das ich diesen alten Thread nochmal aufrufe, aber ich beschäftige mich gerade aktuell mit der Entschlammung. Dabei ist mein Problem, das ich keine Möglichkeit habe die Teiche auszubaggern. Die Teiche selber waren in einem sehr schlechten Zustand als ich sie übernommen habe. Der Zulauf wurde nur aus 2 kleinen Quellen gespeist und diese trockneten auch mal im Sommer aus. In den 35 Jahren ist auch nicht 1 mal entschlammt worden. Daher ist die Schlammschicht fast 1 Meter dick und im Sommer kommt es regelrecht zur Algenblüte.Mittlerweile habe ich schon einen regelmäßigen Zulauf geschaffen aus einem Bach.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe so Zeug früher mal verkauft. Allerdings sind das eher Biokatalysatoren und es steht noch einiges bei mir rum.
Ich wär bereit davon für einen Versuch gegen Erstattung des Portos was zur Verfügung zu stellen. Vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme ausführliche Infos über Teiche, Zulauf, Umfeld und Bilder. Idealerweise in meiner Nähe, aber wenn ich denke das es auch per Ferndiagnose klappen könnte... dann auch so.

@evil06: teuer ists schon, aber ich stifte es ja gegen KB#h
@forellenfischer1: Meine Sachen schaden Fischen, etc. nicht!
Aber keinesfalls machen sie forellenuntaugliche Gewässer, weil z. B. zu warm, zu forellentauglichen

Na, jemand Interesse? Frank


----------



## getchyouzander (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

noch einen Nachtrag zu meinem Angebot:
1.: ich hab kein finanzielles Interesse und wünsche auch gar nicht die Nennung es Herstellers. Produkt gut, Firma: kein Kommentar erstmal.
2. Mein Angebot gilt allerhöchstens für 2-3 Objekte, von denen sich mindestens eines in meinem Einzugsbereich befinden sollte.
So dass ich es ohne grossen Aufwand jederzeit erreichen kann und nicht auf Fotos, etc. angewiesen bin.
3. Es geschieht nicht über Nacht, etwas Geduld (1-2 Jahre) sind angebracht. 

4. und gleichzeitig 1.: Der Ausgangszustand muss nachvollziehbar dokummentiert sein. Ebenso die Bedingungen die dazu führen/geführt haben.

Bei ernsthaftem Interesse wird eh eine gründliche Vorabkommunikation erfolgen, Im nichtöffentlichen Bereich.

LG, Frank


----------



## kimble3 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe auch ein Schlammproblem. Mein Weiher ist ca. 2000 qm groß. _Im Ausgebaggertem Zustand sollte er so 1,40 in der Mitte und ca. 1,70 vor dem Mönch sein. Ich habe derzeit eine Wassertiefe von 70cm bis 1,20m. Er liegt in Schwaben in der Nähe von Günzburg / Krumbach._
_Habt ihr Ideen und evtl. Adressen von Firmen die Gut und Günstig Teiche sanieren?_


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

Servus. Also meiner Meinung nach gibts nur einige brauchbare Methoden einen Teich zu Entschlammen. Firmen, Bagger, Schlammpumpen, Handarbeit (Schaufel). Alles andere ist Quatsch. Biooxidatoren hört sich gut an nur mann kann aus Schlamm kein Wasser machen also bleibt die Pampe wieder im Teich. Firmen verlangen ein Vermögen fürs entschlammen, Bagger ist auch nicht grade billig, Schaufel kann ich nur sagen viel Spass dabei. Ich arbeite mit 2 Schlammpumpen die 150 Kubik in der Stunde pumpen (Wasser) Ich denke mal das pro Stunde mindestens 15-20 kubikmeter schlamm mitgepumpt werden eher mehr. Das ist zwar auch eine Schweinearbeit aber immer noch besser als Schaufeln und Schubkarre. Wichtig ist das sich die Kosten im Rahmen halten, ca.3 euro Benzin in der Stunde für beide Pumpen. Anschaffungspreis pro Pumpe mit Schläuchen ca 400.- Ich werde anfang Juli wieder auspumpen, werde dann einige Fotos machen und reinstellen damit man sich ein Bild von der Aktion machen kann.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Schaufel kann ich nur sagen viel Spass dabei.


 
... und krummen Rücken und Muskelkater#h. Ist aber bei kleineren Teichen eine sehr effektive und kostensparende Möglichkeit. Vier Kumpels einladen und einen schönen Samstag aussuchen. Kostenfaktor beschränkt sich auf ein bis zwei Kästen Bier und Grillwaren...

Geht nur bei kleineren Teichen, macht aber ausser dem Muskelkatern (Aua, das Zeug ist sauschwer und kaum vernüftig zu händeln) mächtig Spaß. Wenns dann rum ist wars halb so schlimm...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich entschlammen, aber wie?*

schaufel und schubkarre, so hab ichs auch gemacht, ohne hilfe. das ganze über einen zeitraum von 5 monaten, alle paar tage ein paar stunden, da schont man seinen rücken. obwohl es eine irre schufterei ist - mir hats nach einem monat spaß gemacht.

bevor ich anfing, hat sich ein baggerunternehmer die sache mal angesehen - und dessen erster satz war, das man sowas von hand macht!


----------

